# Outside Pond Fish



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay so I have a deep outside pond that has two sections with a waterfall and is about 20-25 gallons of water. I want to get a cold water fish that is okay with water getting up to at least 80 as outside in the summer the water can really heat up but since it's in the shade it shouldn't get too hot. I normally plant new plants into the pond every year as the old ones freeze out.

So basically I want fish that are small and can stay small but are hardy enough to survive life in an outside pond so not goldfish or koi (even though I LOVE koi, or carp. Want them to be hardy that will live for years and maybe make some babies while they are at it.

Also since I live in a state with winter they have to be able to transition to life outside to living inside in a 20 gallon fish tank. I was thinking of some sort of minnow but not sure what to get, obviously not a tropical fish of any sort.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Minnows like rosy reds would be good. They have some color and would be visible from above unlike most minnows. White Cloud Mountain Minnows could work, too. You need to overwinter them inside, but they would be fine outside in the summer. 

Mosquitofish are another good thing. A lot of pond stores sell them as mosquito control in ponds. They are livebearers and will breed, but they're hardy as I don't know what.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been reading up a LOT on the white clouds because they do have some pretty varieties but the Rosy Reds look pretty too, are they a lot of the same care as White Clouds and do you know if you can mix the two without issues? I recounted my pond and it's actually a lot bigger than I thought, I underestimated how much water it holds on the top section and has 4 levels to it, (waterfall, plant shelf, midsection, trench.)

I have a 20 gallon they would be living in during the winter and chilling with me and the other fishes in my bedroom since the pond will completely freeze over. Inside would they need an airstone too? Outside I don't think they will as the pump moves water through a filter and back out the waterfall so the water is always being mixed.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Rosy reds are actually hardier than white clouds. Rosies are a color morph of the very common fathead minnow. They are found in my backyard (literally) and might be in streams near you. As for care, I think they're pretty close. They like a little water movement. They will need a filter in the winter. Filters are where BB grow and in a small tank the ammonia can build up fast. You could do just a simple sponge filter for the, but they need something.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So no airstone then just a filter? I have plenty of those, just wanted to make sure they wouldn't need an airstone inside as my only airstone was for my sharks and is old and likely broken.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

No airstone needed. The real purpose of those is to move the water around and generate surface movement which I filter will do just fine also.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet, I may have to wait until the end of May to get them since it's still cold here, got down to 50-48 today and their is possible frost mid May. 

Also how long should I keep them inside before releasing them into the pond to watch for any signs of illness? 2 weeks?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's surprisingly chilly for us here, too. By now I'm normally feeding the koi multiple times a day. 

I'd certainly keep them in quarantine for at least two weeks. Fish are harder to observe in a pond than in the tank, so you want to be absolutely certain they are healthy. Another thing you have to be careful of is the water temperature going from house to pond. Most people wait until the air temps are steadily in the 70's before adding fish. If you do it when the water is too cold it can and does kill fish. These guys are hardy and can take cool water, but only if it's a gradual change.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah normally by now we are in the 80's but right now it's 35 outside  this has been a crazy year.

I want Koi so bad but I need to wait till I can upgrade to a larger pond, however my goal is to one day get some.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

We're usually at least in the 70's now. Hasn't broken that in weeks now. This is just the winter that wouldn't quit! 

Koi are a joy! I really do love mine! I hope you can get a pond with your own little (lol not really) koi. I can't wait to upgrade my pond and grow some 2+ foot koi.


----------

